# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  DVD mit Windsurfen UND Wellenreiten

## MoveToChile

Hallo Kollegen(innen)!
Da ich sowohl meinen Windsurfer in norddeutschen Gefilden als auch meinen Wellenreiter in sdlichen und Atlantik/Pazifik nahen Gefilden gerne je nach Bedingungen bewege und beide Sportarten sehr schn finde spiegelt sich das auch in meinem Videogeschmack wieder.

Leider habe ich noch kein brauchbare DVD beschrieben oder angekndigt bekommen auf der beide Sportarten zusammen thematisiert sind. Dabei kann ich mir 100% vorstellen, dass Amateure und Profis immer auch einen Wellenreiter beim Windsurfen im Gepck haben - gerade an Wavespots.

Kennt ihr einen DVD auf der beides zu sehen ist?

Danke fr Tipps!

Gru Jan

----------

